# New Holland 7635. Good or Bad?



## G&GFarms (Dec 31, 2014)

Hey guys I am looking at a New Holland 7635 4wd, has anyone had any experience with one of these tractors? Thanks!


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

No experience with the xx35 series but they were replaced with the TL series which most people like, not sure of the differences between the two.


----------



## G&GFarms (Dec 31, 2014)

thank you for replying!


----------



## foz682 (Jan 10, 2013)

We have a 6635, been running daily for 16 years. Left hand reverser is nice, ours has the 24Fx12R trans. making it easy enough to find the right gear for any job.

My favourite thing about it is the visibility when doing loader work, the hood slopes down unlike most other tractors that size.

Least favourite thing is how cranky it is to start in cold weather, needs to be plugged in at temps below 5°C for a while if you want it to start easy.

Has just over 5000 hrs, only been down a couple of times for jobs being done on it, one was a clutch replacement 1500 hrs ago, and it needed a hyd pump replaced about 12 years ago.

I'd have to say it's been a good tractor overall.


----------



## G&GFarms (Dec 31, 2014)

hey thanks man tractor has a cracked oil pan and dad dont want it. Drove 3 hours today and it was a bust.


----------



## gradetracy (May 28, 2015)

I am thinking of buying such one too, thank you for replies


----------



## BisonMan (Apr 27, 2020)

Hey, I am looking for a utility tractor that can also pull its weight out in the field. I came across the NH6635 , with a loader and a cab which is needed up in Canada - even though everyone says it doesn't like to start in the cold haha. Any thoughts or input are appreciated.

https://www.agdealer.com/detail/1005985/used-1997-new-holland-6635-tractor


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

You might be better off to start a new discussion, last post was 5 years back.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Friend had a 6635 that was beat up. It went back. I looked at a TL but didn't buy. They are a Fiat lineage new holland. Some basic sync reverser, some with hydraulic shuttle. Some have a two speed power shift, can't remember the Ford name for it.

There were a few different loaders, the biggest one you could get sticks way up into your vision and I've heard can damage front axle. The seller of the one I was looking at said it was the only tractor they had that could put big old Lincoln's and caddy's to full height for loading scrap. Thing the large loader was a 52 or 55 something like that with the normal one being a 32 something.


----------

